

Why Win Phone 7 apps feel more roomy - cloudwalking
http://designdare.com/windows-phone-7-apps-feel-roomy

======
DjDarkman
> which offers a fragmented and vast range of screen sizes

Diversity is not a pure negative thing, yes it's harder to design for, but it
also keeps us from being sucked in to the black hole of eternal standards.

Game designers already showed us that it's possible to handle diversity.

> Not to mention the bloatware.

I would rather tolerate some bloat ware than to have a communist App Store.
See previous 'X app got rejected from App Store' articles for reference.

------
cloudwalking
This image, from the article, is interesting: <http://rgam.me/G2cB>

Certainly a different aesthetic than the iPhone, and does a lot to make the
screen feel bigger without sacrificing comfort and battery life.

